# Newberry FL ASA roll call!



## Garceau (Sep 3, 2010)

I'll be there......not sure which class


Either open pro, or open C

Sent from my Motorola Electrify using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jrober4 (May 28, 2008)

Ill be there in open A. Booked my room yesterday. Can't wait!!


----------



## 2wyoming (Sep 5, 2007)

Ill be there. My first ASA national shoot. Ill be shooting K50


----------



## Hall1978 (Dec 28, 2010)

I'll be there with 2 or 3 of my buddies. Booked room last night. Can't wait!!! Shooting Open C Good Luck to all


----------



## patriot338 (Dec 25, 2009)

I will be there shooting Open A. Moved out of B last year.


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

Garceau said:


> I'll be there......not sure which class
> 
> 
> Either open pro, or open C
> ...


Lol that's a big difference there Kevin


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

2wyoming said:


> Ill be there. My first ASA national shoot. Ill be shooting K50


Well we hope you have a great time. Just want to give you some warning I guess.....be prepared for the weather.....it might be 80s on Thursday....and come Saturday it might be windy an 50 for the high....also, it can get pretty windy , but that will only matter at the sight in bales and if you take a shot or two at the long distance shoot


----------



## elkhunter (Jun 7, 2002)

So far, we are planning on being there --- I'll be shooting in Senior Masters, and my wife in Senior Women


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

I might show up.....all depends on whose money there is to take


----------



## pwyrick (Feb 13, 2011)

I look forward to seeing folks there. I'll be in Senior Open.


----------



## CMA121885 (Sep 7, 2009)

bhtr3d said:


> Lol that's a big difference there Kevin


Big big big difference...


----------



## Joseph McCluske (Jun 8, 2005)

I'll be there, waiting on my cards, super seniors...


----------



## hotrod26 (Aug 24, 2006)

I'll be there Thursday afternoon. Shooting Bow Novice!


----------



## mathews-4-life (Jan 13, 2011)

CMA121885 said:


> Big big big difference...


I'll second that !!


----------



## Garceau (Sep 3, 2010)

You guys think so?

Not like i said bow novice or anything

Sent from my Motorola Electrify using Tapatalk 2


----------



## CMA121885 (Sep 7, 2009)

Shoot what you want man. That's 2 total different classes. You shot K45 last year didn't you?


----------



## CMA121885 (Sep 7, 2009)

I'm hoping I'm off work for it. So far Iv worked 16 days in the past 4 months. So it could go either way for me. I sent my boss a email yesterday and asked to go make a few weeks so I knew I would be off for Newberry. I guess we will see when it gets a lil closer!


----------



## Shadowrider13 (Feb 24, 2012)

My son and I will be there. He's in young adult and I will be shooting women's k40 this year. My husband is going to try this year as well. I think he will start in bow novice. Should be a lot of fun again this year.


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

Garceau said:


> You guys think so?
> 
> Not like i said bow novice or anything
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Electrify using Tapatalk 2


So, ya gonna come shoot with us..cool


----------



## 3dshooter25 (Nov 17, 2008)

I'm going to be there. I'll be shooting Semi- Pro


----------



## VAN DAM (Feb 16, 2010)

Semi Pro, cant wait


----------



## bigcountry24 (May 11, 2007)

Me and about 15 of my buddy's will be there on Thursday. I will be shooting open A and looking forward to seeing everyone.


----------



## TOMMYY01 (Oct 21, 2003)

It will be my first, and shooting in super seniors!:thumbs_up


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

sent my entry end before i pulled something in my shoulder. gonna see the sawbones and get the verdict early next week. :angry:


----------



## jwshooter11 (Aug 18, 2006)

I'll be there. Open Pro

Sent from my MB886 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 3rdplace (Jan 3, 2004)

Tyler and me in in Semi Pro
Jake Open Pro
Mrs. 3rdplace Womens Hunter


----------



## conquest (Mar 3, 2003)

I'll be there. Semi Pro.


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

3rdplace said:


> Tyler and me in in Semi Pro
> Jake Open Pro
> Mrs. 3rdplace Womens Hunter


guess i'm getting old. hard to believe Jacob is going to be shooting Open Pro this year. we'll be rootin' for him.


----------



## Hoosier bowman (Jan 10, 2010)

I plan on going and if so will be in Open A class. Will not only be my first ASA of the year, but my first ASA ever...


----------



## vabowdog (Dec 13, 2007)

I will be there shooting my Black Widow.......Trad Class


Dewayne Martin


----------



## shootist (Aug 28, 2003)

I will be there shooting Semi


----------



## kevoswifey (Feb 14, 2012)

I will be there! Moving to women's open A from women's open B.


----------



## panther08 (Jan 7, 2008)

This will be my first year shooting ASA. Class still unknown open b or A. Can't wait


----------



## tmorelli (Jul 31, 2005)

I wish I could make it... FL is just too far and too expensive to set the tone for the year on. I'll be punching paper and see you boys in AL.


----------



## archermarj (May 6, 2006)

Women's open A


----------



## Remfan (Oct 30, 2011)

Bow novice for me. Girls will be shooting jr eagle and youth girls


----------



## kevin morris (Apr 12, 2010)

I'm gone be there shooting semi pro can't wait


----------



## brownieonfire (Nov 1, 2010)

Open C for me! Counting down the days!


----------



## CMA121885 (Sep 7, 2009)

Any more planning to attend?


----------



## soldiergirl81 (Sep 29, 2010)

Yep! Ill be in women's hunter this year. Hubby will be open b. pretty sure we will be in Florida. Definitely KY and IL again this year plus Texas is being thrown around a lot.  good luck everyone!


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

Well, got my reservation in....Staying somewhere different this year.....cabot lodge was booked up ....so im staying at the La Quinta....I guess I can laugh at Wayne and for being a aints and LooSoooUrrsserrs did to disgrace the SEC ...loosing to a acc team.....the pure shame of it all....


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

looks like me and the wife will be there.


----------



## 5ringking (May 25, 2005)

Count me in.... I will be coming down with the WV fella's and we got a mixed bag of shooter classes that all of us will be shooting in!!!

LET IT RAIN COUSIN KARL!!!!!!


----------



## la.basscat (Jan 16, 2006)

Senior Pro, so ready!!!!


----------



## T Miller73 (Jul 22, 2008)

I'll be there in open A . Cant wait ...


----------



## STRICNINE (Oct 22, 2012)

I'll be there shooting in my 1st year of known 45. I expect it to be a humbling experience.


----------



## CMA121885 (Sep 7, 2009)

I'm undecided if I'm gonna shoot open c or b.


----------



## EMC686 (Jun 24, 2007)

I'm planning to go. I'll be shooting Open A probably.


----------



## CMA121885 (Sep 7, 2009)

EMC686 said:


> I'm planning to go. I'll be shooting Open A probably.


EMC I sold you a bow back several years ago. It was a 08 bowtech allegiance in firestorm grey. Man I miss that bow!


----------



## Callo21 (Feb 4, 2007)

I'll be there. Open C


----------



## Babyk (Jul 5, 2011)

aint even got a bow set up yet 
but plan to be there shooting OPEN C again


----------



## st2212 (Dec 14, 2006)

Just booked my room today at red roof. Be there late Thursday night. Shooting semi. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

CMA121885 said:


> I'm undecided if I'm gonna shoot open c or b.


well i guess that means either c+ or a b-, eh?


----------



## EMC686 (Jun 24, 2007)

CMA121885 said:


> EMC I sold you a bow back several years ago. It was a 08 bowtech allegiance in firestorm grey. Man I miss that bow!


Yes sir, that was a nice bow. I miss it myself.


----------



## BrownDog2 (Feb 26, 2009)

We talked about it today. I'm looking at rooms now. anyone stay at Paramount Plaza Hotel & Suites before.


----------



## 2000danger (Jan 25, 2009)

I'll be there in Unlimited..


----------



## ABTABB (Apr 4, 2007)

I'll be there, Open A
Wife in Womens B
Both Sons in Open C


----------



## soldiergirl81 (Sep 29, 2010)

ABTABB said:


> I'll be there, Open A
> Wife in Womens B
> Both Sons in Open C


Tell Wendy good luck in the new class!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ABTABB (Apr 4, 2007)

soldiergirl81 said:


> Tell Wendy good luck in the new class!


Will Do!


----------



## kempcrete (Jun 26, 2011)

Tennessee boys are coming down. Think there will be 9 of us. C y'all down there.


----------



## smfb09 (Jul 1, 2009)

Ill be there for the first time in two years im gonna return to shoot open c. I look forward to seeing all the familiar faces. Does anybody know what airport is the colsest to the shoot site 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Garceau (Sep 3, 2010)

Orlando is about 1.5 hours, Tampa a littler further.

There is one right in town, but very expensive to fly into.


----------



## CMA121885 (Sep 7, 2009)

Garceau said:


> Orlando is about 1.5 hours, Tampa a littler further.
> 
> There is one right in town, but very expensive to fly into.


Kevin did you ever decide what class your gonna shoot?


----------



## Garceau (Sep 3, 2010)

Nope....prolly open C

I havent looked at a mckenzie outside since metropolis.

Havent looked at a 3d target outside since early august.


Sent from my Motorola Electrify using Tapatalk 2


----------



## smfb09 (Jul 1, 2009)

Garceau said:


> Orlando is about 1.5 hours, Tampa a littler further.
> 
> There is one right in town, but very expensive to fly into.


How far is the gainesville one. 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

smfb09 said:


> How far is the gainesville one.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 2


Haynesville airport is on the easy side of town.....it's about 30 min drive to the shoot.

Jacksonville is about A little.over an hour
Orlando is about 1.5 hr
Tampa is just under 2 hr
Depending on what town your.flying from will have the cheapest flights
Generally it.will be Tampa an Orlando


----------



## smfb09 (Jul 1, 2009)

Tim right. I am stephen brandt I moved up here to kansas orig fom the hilliard area. So newberry is only a little ways from jax.? I couldn't remember

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

Newberry is a west suburb of gainesville. From I-75 and Newberry Rd ( SR 26 ) it's about 15/20 minutes. On Newberry Rd you'll go to hwy 45 (main light downtown of Newberry) turn right and go about a mile and the place is on the right

ya, it's about the closest of the 3 big Towns


----------



## CMA121885 (Sep 7, 2009)

Garceau said:


> Nope....prolly open C
> 
> I havent looked at a mckenzie outside since metropolis.
> 
> ...


I hear ya! I haven't looked at a target of any kind since mid summer. Don't have indoors around my area.


----------



## Crow Terminator (Jan 21, 2003)

Wife and I will be signing up and heading that way from TN. Hope we can still find a good but less expensive hotel to stay. We already booked a travel vehicle for the trip down...will be about 9-10 hours for us. 

I will be shooting bow novice and she in women's hunter. We shot our state championship in 2012 and the Classic was our first big ASA...this will be our first Pro/Am!!


----------



## IRISH_11 (Mar 13, 2004)

Going semi pro


----------



## southgaboy (Jan 28, 2007)

Just booked a room-Sr Open again this yr!


----------



## 2wyoming (Sep 5, 2007)

Headed down from WV. a dreaded 13 hour drive


----------



## TMORG (Feb 20, 2012)

My daughter and I will be there. Womens Hunter for her and Open C for me.


----------



## CMA121885 (Sep 7, 2009)

TMORG said:


> My daughter and I will be there. Womens Hunter for her and Open C for me.


Good deal terry, maybe we will get grouped together again. This time I'm not bringing no junky supra lol. Man I was ready to beat that bow to prices at Florida last year. That twang at half draw was killing me.


----------



## CMA121885 (Sep 7, 2009)

2wyoming said:


> Headed down from WV. a dreaded 13 hour drive


730 miles for me. Luckily I got a couple guys going with me so it won't be bad.


----------



## smfb09 (Jul 1, 2009)

I think I got you giys beat. 1200 miles for me 22 hr drive. Or a 4 hr flight. 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

IF I'm there I will be in ............... a class of my own!


----------



## CMA121885 (Sep 7, 2009)

smfb09 said:


> I think I got you giys beat. 1200 miles for me 22 hr drive. Or a 4 hr flight.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 2


There's usually a fellow from Colorado there. He shot hunter last year but I think he's won out....


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

anybody else planning on stepping up and shooting the florida qualifier in tampa the weekend before? it will be part of the Greater GeezerFest '13.


----------



## TMORG (Feb 20, 2012)

Stephen that is a long trip! U should have just stayed in hillard much shorter trip!


----------



## smfb09 (Jul 1, 2009)

TMORG said:


> Stephen that is a long trip! U should have just stayed in hillard much shorter trip!


O yea it was but im super excited to get back in to shooting. Havent shot a 3d tourn in like two years. So this could be ugly. I called. Asa and they said I jave to shoot open b 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## smfb09 (Jul 1, 2009)

ttt whos gonna be in newberry!!!!!!


----------



## JWP41 (Jun 21, 2011)

I'll be coming down hopefully to warmer weather!!! Shooting open A----Good luck to everyone!!!


----------



## CMA121885 (Sep 7, 2009)

JWP41 said:


> I'll be coming down hopefully to warmer weather!!! Shooting open A----Good luck to everyone!!!


Good luck to you as well. Hope the weather holds out for a nice and sunny weekend!!


----------



## VeroShooter (Jul 14, 2005)

carlosii said:


> anybody else planning on stepping up and shooting the florida qualifier in tampa the weekend before? it will be part of the Greater GeezerFest '13.


We'll be there to see the happenings at Geezerfest '13. Not a part of the geezer crowd just yet but enjoy watching the antics.


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

CMA121885 said:


> Good luck to you as well. Hope the weather holds out for a nice and sunny weekend!!


We might not have the mega numbers like Texas.......but we have more states come shoot our qualifier =)
We plan on having theses states 
Florida
Georgja
Kentucky
Ohio
Illinois
Indiana
Pennsylvania
possibly a couple more states /shooters to confirm


----------



## STRICNINE (Oct 22, 2012)

We also have a qualifier on Sunday at Ft. Caroline archery. Only 1.5 hours east of Gainesville


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

STRICNINE said:


> We also have a qualifier on Sunday at Ft. Caroline archery. Only 1.5 hours east of Gainesville


now you tell me...too bad i'm locked into bhtr3d's little shoot...he's so disrespectful of the geezers :set1_STOOGE2: its a wonder ANY of us show up. :jksign:


----------



## outdoorsman193 (Nov 20, 2008)

The family will be there Thursday, I'm shooting open A, dad's in senior open and sis... well she doesn't know yet haha


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

here is your shooting times and classses:
Class Range 1st Time 2nd Time Yds 
Men's Pro A / B Sat 10AM Sun 8AM 50 
Known 50 A / B Sat 10AM Sun 8AM 50 

Senior Pro B / A Sat 10AM Sun 8AM 50 
Wom.Pro B / A Sat 10AM Sun 8AM 50 

Semi Pro D / C Sat Noon Sun 8AM 50 
Unlimited D / C Sat Noon Sun 8AM 45 
Open A C / D Sat Noon Sun 8AM 45 

Known 45 K / F Sat Noon Sun 8AM 45 

Open B E / K Sat Noon Sun 8AM 45 
Limited F / E Sat Noon Sun 8AM 45 
Women Open A F / E Sat Noon Sun 8AM 45 
Senior Open F / E Sat Noon Sun 8AM 45 

Senior Women G / H Sat Noon Sun 8AM 40 
Women's K-40 G / H Sat Noon Sun 8AM 40 
Women Open B G / H Sat Noon Sun 8AM 40 
Y.Adult Male G / H Sat Noon Sun 8AM 40 

Open C G / H Sat 8AM Sun Noon 40 

Super Senior H / G Sat Noon Sun 8AM 40 
Senior Masters H / G Sat Noon Sun 8AM 40 

Hunter J / I Sat Noon Sun 8AM 40 
Crossbow J / I Sat Noon Sun 8AM 40 

Bow Novice J / I Sat 8AM Sun Noon 30 

Wom.Hunter I / J Sat Noon Sun 8AM 30 
YA Pins I / J Sat Noon Sun 8AM 30 
Youth Boys I / J Sat Noon Sun 8AM 30 
Youth Pins I / J Sat Noon Sun 8AM 30 
Youth Girls I / J Sat Noon Sun 8AM 30 

Traditional E / F Sat 8AM Sat 10AM 25 

Jr. Eagle K Sat 8AM Sat 8AM 15 
Eagle K Sat 8AM Sat 8AM 20 
Sr. Eagle K Sat 8AM Sat 8AM 25


----------

